# Using packaged .dfont files in inDesign on Windows



## ChefSkin (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been working on a document at school, where they have Mac's, in inDesign. I packaged it so I could take it home and work on it, only to find that a couple of my fonts are in the .dfont format. After googling I discovered that this is a native Mac format for packaging multiple fonts in a font family.

The problem is that neither Windows nor inDesign will recognize this format. While I can still work on the file at home I find this annoying since I wont be able to see exactly what the final design will look like. Is there a RELIABLE plug in or program that I can use to convert the font? Also, as a secondary question, is there a way to stop the Mac from packaging the fonts this way? 
My computer at home has Windows 7 SP1 as the OS and I'm using inDesign through an Adobe Creative Cloud account.
P.S. Searching the Adobe web site yielded no solutions.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Everything I am reading on this topic says you need to convert the .dfont to TTF using something called Fondu.

This guys seems to have a reasonable explanation.... I do not have InDesign so I cannot test it for you.

Extracting True Type Fonts from Font Suitcase files « John Grden


----------

